# New York Weather



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Could you believe how many times all the weather stations have changed their forecasts for today? In just the last 20 minutes by me here at my house in Lake Carmel,it's gone from gray ugly to gray ugly with a white Winter wonderland effect.Road out front is also now white.First,it was supposed to be just a dusting,then rain,then 1'' with rain,then 1-2'' with rain,then 2-3'' with rain,now it's been reduced to 1-2'' with rain.


----------

